# Fuji x10 or Oly Pen E-pl3 ?



## elrafo (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello All,

I have seen very good reviews about the Fuji X10, and the results of this camera looks amazing. 

I don't need an interchangeable lens, just need a small camera to carry in my trip to costa Rica, I am still a semi-pro photographer (I use an Hassy and a 5D ii), so I have still expectations, and hope to do nice pictures with a smaller toy.

I have noticed that the CMOS is smaller on the fuji than on the Olympus...But I don't know about the 4-3 Oly, I am pretty new in this tech.
Do you know if this can affect a lot image quality ? will it make a big difference in low light or details in shadows ?

thanks a lot!...

raph


----------



## nickzou (Dec 9, 2011)

From my brief time playing with both cameras image quality isn't that different (but keep in mind this was in a store that was light reasonably well and evenly, not sure how either handle outside that kind of environment). The main thing I would say as a person who is also looking into a small camera system and to people who know how to take pictures is that bokeh is harder to achieve with the smaller sensor (though not impossible). That is the main thing that is kinda holding me back from getting the X10. You have to jump through some hoops to get bokeh in portraits.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

Kundalini will chime in very soon.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 9, 2011)

I've only read the specs on the Fuji, but they seem very respectable. If you ARE SURE you don't need interchangeable lenses, then one is nearly as good as another IMO. I recently bought my partner a Canon S95 and it shoots nicely. The only drawback I got from her after she used it a couple of weeks was she needs more cowbell..... err, I mean focal length.

I actually got the Oly EP3. Main reasons were 1) larger body (I shoot Nikon D300 & D700 and was afraid to go too small), 2) hotshoe, 3) uhh, mmm, ..... opps..... oh yeah (aka rick perry) , 3) the EPL3 hadn't come out yet. Even afterwards, I went to play with one in the local camera shop and I'm happy with my choice. My only wish would be an articulating back screen, but the OLED on the EP3 is more impressive.

The other brand to look at is Panasonic. It's much for muchness with Oly, you just need to figure out the ergonomics and features.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

The one that intrigues me is the fuji x100.  But it is fixed focal and not interchangeable.  Expensive too  .


----------



## kundalini (Dec 9, 2011)

If you want to do some more research on the m4/3 format, have a look at these two forums....


Micro Four Thirds User Forum

SeriousCompacts.com


----------



## elrafo (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks guys,

actually, what I see on the internet in terms of "sample photos" from to two cameras are not much different in terms of quality, particularly in low light, I am surprised to see what Fuji did with the x10, pretty acceptable., even if not a 4/3.

I personally HATE the noise reduction on the Oly, it makes the picture looks painterly and Smart blurred in the shadows...

The best would be to try both cameras but I am afraid I don't have the time to test in good conditions...

Raph


----------



## kundalini (Dec 9, 2011)

elrafo said:


> I personally HATE the noise reduction on the Oly, it makes the picture looks painterly and Smart blurred in the shadows...


Painterly?













































It's not going to be a fair comparison with your other gear, but these were some of my first shots with it.  It has limitations and I am still trying to work out the kinks, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## elrafo (Dec 9, 2011)

they look fantastic! you should post them so we don't get crap in the official reviews 
what lens did you use ? do you think the E-PL3 is better than the pen-ep3 ?


----------



## kundalini (Dec 9, 2011)

I think the term "better" is subjective here.  I'm pretty sure they use the same sensor.  The body size of the EP3 works well for me and more so after I put the larger grip on it.  I bought a wrist strap with skull and cross bones it it (Arrrggghhh), but also use my Black Rapids strap when hiking or milling about downtown.  However, the smaller ELP3 may be better suited for you.

For lenses, right now I only have the 14-42, 40-150 and the new 45mm f/1.8.  I did rent the Panny 7-14mm f/4 for a week while on a mountain trip in October.  I was a damn good lens given the right lighting conditions.  It suffered from CA and lens flare when pointed near the sun.  Let's see..... yup, here's a couple.


























The greatest thing about this small camera is the weight of my pack while hiking in the mountains.  About two pounds versus about 25 with my Nikon gear.  Sure, the D700 could've gotten me some better shots, but at what cost?  I'm +50 y.o. now and just the hike sometimes wears me out even when not carrying the gear.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

When are you going to have a garage sale of your Nikons K?  I may make a switch to the darkside if you give me a deal .

BTW 50+ is not old!  I hope not!


----------



## elrafo (Dec 9, 2011)

I fully agree, I m 40 and don't want to carry my hassy or 5D in my hikes  this is why I need a smaller, lighter gear. your photos looks amazing with a lot of range of tones even in the shadows, I feel like I have to put my pennies on the Oly side... lets check .


----------



## elrafo (Dec 9, 2011)

I also see a lot of DOF in the photos, is that the 12-42 ?
from what I saw on the web, the EP3 seems to give better results than the cheaper and smaller Epl3, but this is just a guess...


----------



## kundalini (Dec 9, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> When are you going to have a garage sale of your Nikons K? I may make a switch to the darkside if you give me a deal .
> 
> BTW 50+ is not old! I hope not!


It really depends on the day on how the age thing works out.  This mule can still kick the stall, but the arthritis is really the ***** though.  54 next month.

I'm tempted to get rid of the D300 and 12-24mm since it's the only DX lens left, but the rest of the chit stays bro.  I'm hoping to nail this portrait crap down by retirement as a supplement.  And NO, no weddings.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 9, 2011)

elrafo said:


> I also see a lot of DOF in the photos, is that the 12-42 ?...


The last set was all with the Panny 7-14mm.  Just remember the m4/3 is a 2x crop factor.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 9, 2011)

Not sure about the differences between those two but I do know you can get a used Olympus epl1 & ep2 for as low as $215-364 at KEH.

Not sure what you shoot with now but you already have some lens and you would jut need an adapter.

Olympus Digital PEN E P2 12.3 MEGAPIXEL BLACK WITH BATTERY & CHARGER (SD CARD ) DIGITAL SLR INTERCHANGEABLE LENS CAMERA - KEH.com

Olympus Digital PEN E PL1 12.3 MEGAPIXEL BLACK WITH BATTERY & CHARGER (SD CARD ) DIGITAL SLR INTERCHANGEABLE LENS CAMERA - KEH.com


----------

